# Some pics from the Top End



## DanTheMan (Aug 16, 2010)

I've spent the last 4 months working on a cattle station up in the Kimberely, although I didn't do much herping, here's a few pics of what i stumbled across around the station or on the 8000km return trip.
Some of the more interesting things that weren't photographed included Black Whips, Stimsons Pythons, Black Headed Python, Sombre Whip Snake, Pygmy Mulga, Frilled Neck Lizards, plus the many Monitor, Skink and Gecko species. The Kimberely is an amazing place, thoroughly enjoyed my time up there and can't wait to get up there come October!

Start with a bit of scenery 
Victoria River, NT











Ord River, Kununurra, WA





Which was where we caught some of these things. It isn't a trip to the top end without catching a Barra!





Wetlands of Legune Station, NT





Salties of Legune Station





Where I worked, Spring Creek Station, WA






Nice big Olive Python















Childrens Python










Night Tiger I had to smack on the head, car infront of me didn't quite do the job.





Thorny Devil





I would like to tell you this was a live, but unfortunately it was dead on the road near Winton. Still exciting to see!
Collett's










Speaks for itself, Storr's Monitor near Cloncurry





A few shots on the job
Walking cattle back to the house yards


----------



## Tristan (Aug 16, 2010)

aww i love the top end i miss living up there,


----------



## python119 (Aug 16, 2010)

Very good pics dantheman.would be great working on a cattle station up there.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 16, 2010)

Incredible pics (makes me wanna go back) and thanks for sharing
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## smacdonald (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice stuff! Shame about the Collett's.



DanTheMan said:


> Sombre Whip Snake


 
That's a cool common name!


Stewart


----------



## jordanmulder (Aug 16, 2010)

sure that's storrs? looks like and ackie to me, I could be wrong though.


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 16, 2010)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> That's a cool common name!
> 
> 
> Stewart



Crap... Did I get it wrong? _Demansia quaesitor_?


----------



## XKiller (Aug 16, 2010)

Great pictures Dan the kimberleys looks like a great place, cheers for uploading


----------



## trader (Aug 16, 2010)

:shock:  thank you very much! A pleasure to look at!


----------



## smacdonald (Aug 16, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Crap... Did I get it wrong? _Demansia quaesitor_?


 
I wasn't being sarcastic! I think it's a great common name! It was first coined on this forum a few years back.


Stewart


----------



## shaye (Aug 16, 2010)

Great pics love the olive and scenery


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 16, 2010)

awesome pics...


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome stuff! Really sucks when you have to come back here and just see yellow-faced whips doesn't it?


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like you had a blast!!! 
some very nice photos!
cheers mate !


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 16, 2010)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic! I think it's a great common name! It was first coined on this forum a few years back.
> 
> 
> Stewart



Oh right haha, cool name for a cool snake! I ran to the rescue when I herd "Brown snake!" screamed from the girls quarters, these Browns are the most variable snake I have ever come accross.



Mattsnake said:


> Awesome stuff! Really sucks when you have to come back here and just see yellow-faced whips doesn't it?



I've just cracked open the 1st of many beers for tonight, in a few 6 packs time I'll look over all my photo's listening to "By a Fire of Gidgee Coal" by Slim Dusty, and most probably cut my wrists.


----------



## marksmates (Aug 16, 2010)

makes me wonna go


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 16, 2010)

great pics mate thanks for shring. makes me so mad when u see polution the cause of a animals death


----------



## eipper (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice pics dan

Jordan is correct the storr's is actually an Ackie

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## PhilK (Aug 16, 2010)

Woa.. I'm so jealous, I'd love to go the territory. I am graduating as a vet next year, so I think my time for working on a station is gone, and I hate that as I would've loved to take a year off to do that. Maybe I can lad a job up there for a few years..


----------



## JasonL (Aug 16, 2010)

Poor BTS...


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 16, 2010)

eipper said:


> Nice pics dan
> 
> Jordan is correct the storr's is actually an Ackie
> 
> ...



Woops, cheers guys.


----------



## StephenZozaya (Aug 16, 2010)

Good stuff! I love the basking crocs. Shame about that collett's.

By the way, your Varanus storri is actually a Varanus acanthurus.

Stephen


----------



## dintony (Sep 15, 2010)

Fantastic pics!! I LOVE The Top End. Gods country!


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 15, 2010)

top job


----------



## dintony (Sep 15, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Woa.. I'm so jealous, I'd love to go the territory. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Do it! You won't regret it. It's easy to get work, laid back life style. The build up takes a bit to get used to but you will not regret it.


----------



## wizz (Sep 20, 2010)

nice pics mate have not seen many wild Collett's pics


----------



## zard (Sep 20, 2010)

great pics, sad about the dead wildlife particuarly the lizard


----------



## tasha00 (Sep 20, 2010)

You take great pictures..The grass that the carpet is on looks a bit nasty !


----------



## krusty (Oct 22, 2010)

cool pics love the olive.


----------

